# I make people laugh a lot



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of my friends have told me that I'm funny or even hilarious and that really boosts my self-esteem and confidence. Not to sound conceited, but I kind of agree... I feel like I'm really good at making people laugh when I want to... I feel like I'm doing stand up comedy almost 

So yeah it makes me feel good when I can say something and make a room full of people start cracking up. I use this as proof that people like me/don't hate me.


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you make girl laugh too? Good for you though, a lot of people aint funny at all.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Man, that must feel really good! good job, i can sometimes make ppl laugh too, and it makes me very happy also =)


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome! Everybody loves a funny person


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Napoleon Dynamite said:


> Do you make girl laugh too? Good for you though, a lot of people aint funny at all.


Yes, I mostly hang out with girls


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

That's awesome! I find that making people laugh(in the right way, not the laughing-_at_-me way) is a really great feeling and definitely makes me more at ease. So it's great that you can do that; it's also good for the people around you.


----------

